# 10 months ladies. Oh what fun we are having.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You ladies have given so much of your knowledge and you are so talented. I have learned so much from all of you, you are all enablers to. Now all I want to do is try out new fibers and dyeing new weaving ideas just not enough hours in the day. Our one year anniversary is in July. This is where we are today our posts are all filled with so much info it's so nice to go back and see the different posts and how far a lot of us have come. Here is to many more years of wonderful posts.
Topics: 711
Posts: 10113
Subscribed users: 611


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, the last ten months has flown by! It doesn't seem like it has been that long. My thanks to every one!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The forum is a great way to start the day. Cheerful, educational and fun!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That's amazing and such fun


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, how time flies when you are having fun! :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep, time flies when you are having fun. This is a great category and so much talent to learn from. Thank you all.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for starting this subject. I have learned a great deal.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks to all of you I have caught the bug. I have a spindle & fleece, yesterday my spinning books and cd arrived. I am busy reading and have plans to do my first spin on May 28 while my husband is bike riding his next century. I have also purchased some yarn to try dying, but that bug bite is not as strong, so not sure when I will do that.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

A great group - lots of enthusiasm and encouragement. Thank you.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Attended our monthly meeting of our Sunrise Side Spinning Guild today. Our new project is spinning 20 yards of wool for each member in any color. Then we will make a multicolor small shawl. I will post a pic of my completed shawl sometime in the near future. While we were having our meeting, our guild president was notified that she became a Grandmother again for the 11th time!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow lots of spinning and knitting there. Have fun with your new project.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the first section I check each day on KP. My wheel and carder were sitting forlorn and I didn't have a loom. Now the carder and NEW loom have been getting a workout. I've dyed some yarn for a weaving project. And soon, I will spin what I have been carding. All because of this amazing group of enablers. Love you all!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> This is the first section I check each day on KP. My wheel and carder were sitting forlorn and I didn't have a loom. Now the carder and NEW loom have been getting a workout. I've dyed some yarn for a weaving project. And soon, I will spin what I have been carding. All because of this amazing group of enablers. Love you all!


You go girl keep it up.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

fibermcgivver said:


> Attended our monthly meeting of our Sunrise Side Spinning Guild today. Our new project is spinning 20 yards of wool for each member in any color. Then we will make a multicolor small shawl. I will post a pic of my completed shawl sometime in the near future. While we were having our meeting, our guild president was notified that she became a Grandmother again for the 11th time!


What a nice project to be doing. Everyone will get surprise colors to knit their shawl with....what fun.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

This section is always my first stop on the forum. We discuss my favorite topic that other people just don't understand my enthusiasm for and I feel like we've become friends along the way. I love this section.

Thanks for all you do and to all the members who are contributing to the discussions.
???? Michelle


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> This section is always my first stop on the forum. We discuss my favorite topic that other people just don't understand my enthusiasm for and I feel like we've become friends along the way. I love this section.
> 
> Thanks for all you do and to all the members who are contributing to the discussions.
> ???? Michelle


I totally agree, Michelle. This section is the best. I would never be where I am in my spinning without all the help and encouragement I have received from you all. No, others done get the love we have for fiber.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I feel so fortunate that this section and group are here, as I embark on this new passion. You are all so great-- so encouraging and helpful and full of the perfect advice for each question, and even more than my questions, by anticipating what I will be encountering. Yes, it's my first section to check each day too, and I am disappointed if no one has posted that day. I love seeing what you are up to. Thank you to whoever started this, and to all of you for your help.


----------

